
Apple Pro Apps Bundle for Educators - uptown
http://www.apple.com/us-hed/shop/product/BMGE2Z/A/pro-apps-bundle-for-education
======
s_ngularity
It is highly unclear to me from visiting the page what "for Education"
actually means here

~~~
roflchoppa
Yeah no clue why these are all tied together.

Should have had Microsoft OneNote that's what I see most students + professors
use.

~~~
jamessb
They're tied together because they're Apple's suite of "pro" media apps.

If you want a student discount on OneNote, you should buy it from the
microsoft education store [1], rather than the Apple one. OneNote is also a
notetaking app rather than a media production app.

[1]: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/education/products/onenote/d...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/education/products/onenote/default.aspx)

